# Super Red Oscar?



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Are these for real?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1242312625

Are these real, juiced, painted, or photoshopped?

Just thought I would ask the experts here...

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I just looked over the site, they are listing the super reds on sale for $25 each instead of $35 each. The only other photos that I was aware of were from a breeder in asia, these may be real. I was looking for where I read about these initially, did not find that (yet), but did find a link to a youtube video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-JQQNGI ... re=related). Found the other thread on this topic, check out http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... =super+red


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------

